# Maltese SECRET hair products



## Joe'sGirl (Jul 6, 2008)

Hello all, 
Has anyone tried this product?? It has gotten great reviews from users and Maltese SECRET says that it is safer that Angels Eyes because it doesn't contain antibiotics. This would be a much safer and affordable alternative to removing eye stains if it really did work as well as the reviews claim!!!
here is the website I found it for sale at....
maltsmart

Thanks!!


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

I know of these products being advertised on another forum. They don't work, and may only fade stains but won't end the problem. You would need to either wait until teething is done, or try an antibiotic recommended from your vet. I used Tylan and that ended my staining issues.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I have tried it and it's ok, there are better products out there.
I use Bless The Beast, it's great and I love it..


http://www.blessthebeasts.net/


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

I've tried it and it doesn't really help much with the stains. I think their shampoo and conditioner is pretty good. For the eye
stains, I've had the most success with Eye Envy - www.eyeenvy.com. - and also available at some stores and other catalogs.


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

::raising hand in shame:: yes I have tried the products including the tear stain removal formula. Now, I will say that the shampoo/conditioning products do seem to work well and leave the coat silky and shiny. They have a diluted whitening agent in them. The tear stain formula....nothing. I honestly haven't found anything tho that is working on Zippy.


----------

